# Cages on a Ramen Budget



## shieldmaiden93 (Dec 5, 2016)

I recently adopted two rats from the rat training lab I worked in at school. I'm pretty excited, except I've had a really hard time finding a suitable cage. All the cages I find are either too small for two rats, too large for the space I have (I still live with my parents and the rats have to stay in my room), or they are really over priced. I was looking into bird cages as well, but didn't know if any of you had solutions for a tall cage that didn't take up a ton of floor space and that is under $100? Preferably under $80, but I won't hold my breath 

I just want to give my two girlies the best I can afford!

I should note that I do plan on upgrading the cage to something like a Critter Nation once I move out, but that option is quite impossible at the moment!


----------

